# Repairs 1986 Toro 824 - Auger Lube and Carb Tuning Help?



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I am fixing up a 1986 Toro 824 Model 38080 S#6002373 with a Tecumseh 8hp HM80-155291K.

I have two questions.

I have the owner’s manual for same unit but serial numbers 70000000-79999999. I assume it is just about the same as mine. I ran it for the first time I would guess in many years. I ended up with a a silver dollar size puddle of oil. It was coming from the auger gear case. Looked like 90W gear lube. The manual says to use the Lubriplate Mag 1. I assume that has more the consistency of the, say for example Go-Jo hand cleaner in a tub? I haven’t pulled the plug on the front yet, but I was thinking at first I needed to tear into it. Now I am thinking someone used the wrong lube and it needs to be replaced? I am thinking on using that 00 lube the Tractor Supply uses (sometime called Cotton Pickers Lube).
The carb was really messed up and it has the adjustable type of carb with a screw in the middle on the bottom. Any estimates on how many full turns it should be from a fully screwed in needle? I just want to make sure I am somewhere in the ball park. I think I might be at close to 3 full turns out now.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That carburetor configuration is _so_ common that there are dozens of aftermarket brands offering them from $10-18 including shpping on ebay/amazon.

p/n *632334A *










Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : HOOAI 632334A Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632110 632111 632334 632370 632536 640105 Replaces Tecumseh 632334 Carburetor (Normal) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





If you think you have it cleaned out well enough, I think the conventional wisdom is to turn that main jet 2.5 turns


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

1 1/2 turns out from full in is usually point on, but may need tweak.

The side jet is usually 1 1/4 out from screw in.

With the looks of that carb, I would go with the 13.00 one from Amazon


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

for Tecumseh carbs: The idle screw preset is 1 turn out from seated. Main mixture screw is 1-1/2 turns out from seated. Start there and adjust as needed once you have it running well.
for the auger gearcase; can you tell if the leak is from the fill plug, or the seals?

other than the carb, the machine looks very clean, it should work very well for you.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Good for you working on your snowblower! If you have a parts list/diagram, or can find one online, look to see if there is an oil seal(s) for that auger gearcase. I'd use what the mfr recommends for lubing it - either the lubriplate or an equivalent. A quick search shows Lubriplate calls describes it as NLGI #1, Lithiums 12 Hydroxy grease. The packaging said it was an extreme pressure grease. You should be able to find an equiv. NLGI #1 grease that will do the trick.

I've given up on tearing down carbs, cleaning them and using replacement parts kits. For the price of the gaskets, I've found the cheap Chinese carbs work fine. (I'm talking about snowblower carbs - not that 4 bbl Holley on your vintage muscle car.)


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

All, thx for the feedback. I will order the new carb. I figured I should given the state of the current carb, just needed that confirmation. Regarding the auger gears. I have a copy of the Toro Service Manual for 1990+. Remember, this is a 1986. Here is something he manual states:

AUGER GEARBOX LUBRICANT​Two different lubricants are used in the various models.​They are NOT interchangeable. Use the lubricant​specified in the model chart.​90 wt. indicates a 90-weight gear oil. A multi weight​such as 85-120 is acceptable as long as it​encompasses the 90 weight. The oil used must also​have an extreme pressure (EP) rating of GL5 or higher.​Fill until it runs out of the fill check plug (Figure 1).​Figure 1 DSC-0168​MAG 1 is a special low temperature grease made by​Lubriplate. Use 1/3 tube of MAG 1 per gearbox.​Obtain from your area Lubriplate Distributor or from​your Toro parts supplier (Toro Part Number 505-101)​(Figure 2).​Figure 2 MVC-458​Should you see an oil leak, disassembly is required.​Lubriplate MAG 1 is thick so it will normally not leak out​even with a failed seal. The bearings used in all​applications are oil impregnated, so they do not require​regular maintenance. Internal gearbox repair will​require removal from the chassis.​
Also, see the attached photo. Both tires have two holes on each tread. They are exact (not random). Is this from the manufacturing process? Or was there some type of "studs" on this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not a fan of those style Toro tread, but I have never seen a pair with those holes, so I am assuming someone put them there, possibly for studs?

Unless you're continually going on ice or gravel, I don't see a need to needlessly mark up and chip away at your driveway with studs, or chains for that matter, I have never had an issue with XTrac tires, or even the prior SnoHog ones.

Btw, I have used the "00 grease in many auger gear boxes, and they operate just fine.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Thx for the quick reply Oneacer. I think I will drain what is in the auger gearbox (plug is on the front - not top). So I will remove it, inspect and tilt forward and see what comes out. I went and looked at it again and there was another few drips on the concrete (it hadn't been run since the last wipe up). It looks like it is coming from the rear seal. See attached screenshot. This my model is 38080, the chart shows that model (from 1990 - 1993), was 90wt Gear Oil. ???


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

evh said:


> Thx for the quick reply Oneacer. I think I will drain what is in the auger gearbox (plug is on the front - not top). So I will remove it, inspect and tilt forward and see what comes out. I went and looked at it again and there was another few drips on the concrete (it hadn't been run since the last wipe up). It looks like it is coming from the rear seal. See attached screenshot. This my model is 38080, the chart shows that model (from 1990 - 1993), was 90wt Gear Oil. ???


90wt and mag 1 is interchangeable as both meet the spec for auger gear case. The table tells what is originally filled from the factory for that particular model. Just open the fill plug and if it's greasy, it's filled with mag-1, if it's liquid it's 90wt gear oil


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

As I said, you might need new seals. I put Carlisle X-Trak tires on my snowblower and love them. Far better than the Honda OEM tires.

I don't understand how @numb3rs can say both 90wt gear oil and Mag 1 both meet the spec of the gear case when you quote the manual saying they are not interchangeable. It is, however, your choice to believe the mfr's instructions or a stranger, regardless of how knowledgeable he might be. That goes for anything I might say, too, since you don't know me at all.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> As I said, you might need new seals. I put Carlisle X-Trak tires on my snowblower and love them. Far better than the Honda OEM tires.
> 
> I don't understand how @numb3rs can say both 90wt gear oil and Mag 1 both meet the spec of the gear case when you quote the manual saying they are not interchangeable. It is, however, your choice to believe the mfr's instructions or a stranger, regardless of how knowledgeable he might be. That goes for anything I might say, too, since you don't know me at all.


Sorry I meant they both meet GL5 rating. But don't add Mag-1 if your machine is filled with 90wt gear oil or vice versa. I have seen people replacing gear oil with mag-1 or even with 00 grease to reduce the risk of leaks and they are still running strong. I also have seen people doing the opposite so they can change the oil easier. I have also seen toro running different oil in the same model of different year so I think if you want to change it out completely, you would be okay with either.


----------



## 1flhtk4me (4 mo ago)

I would not waste my time on that carb!
Buy a new one.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

A new carb is on order!

Take a look at the leak in my gear case. I "assumed" it was leaking from the back of the drive shaft. It looks like I must have a leak close to the bottom. Any way to fix other than a new gasket?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just put in some "00" grease for now .... thicker than gear oil, but more fluid than grease ... actually comes in a pourable quart bottle like gear oil.

No need to tear everything apart ... just keep it lubed for now.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. I will drain what I can and fill with 00. See if that all but stops it.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

evh said:


> A new carb is on order!
> 
> Take a look at the leak in my gear case. I "assumed" it was leaking from the back of the drive shaft. It looks like I must have a leak close to the bottom. Any way to fix other than a new gasket?


When ordering carb, get one with adjustable jet (so you can tune it) and bowl drain plug (for draining all gas for end of season storage). Donyboy has good video on how to tune tecumseh carb:





Your picture. Is that a diff in a 38080? I thought that model is only straight axel 🤔


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hadn't noticed this, moved to the Toro forum. 🍻


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

All, I need a bit more help please. I ordered the new carb and the results are the same as the old carb.
Here is what is happening.


Starts on first pull
Runs with some small pops
Can occasionally see a spark or two come out of the muffler
After it warms up I can sometimes get some black smoke out of it and it is coughing
I can see flashes of light many times between the muffler and where it attaches (part of the gasket is missing on top)
I can see small drops of oil sprayed out of muffler

Thoughts? Exhaust valve sticking open/not closing completely?


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

evh said:


> All, I need a bit more help please. I ordered the new carb and the results are the same as the old carb.
> Here is what is happening.
> 
> 
> ...


The mixture might have been set too lean. Those chinese carb is jetted very lean from the factory to comply with emission. I bought one myself and I have to open it up more than the recommended 1 1/2 turn. I recalled opening it 2 1/4 turn only to stop the engine from surging.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I will give that a try. I'm not sure that explains the oil spray from the muffler. Thx.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

"I can see small drops of oil sprayed out of muffler "
Oil is in the engine sump ... if it is coming out the exhaust, it is therefore getting by the rings I would assume.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

evh said:


> I will give that a try. I'm not sure that explains the oil spray from the muffler. Thx.


Try running it more and see if the problems improves. From looking at the carb the engine might have been neglected for a while. It might just simply because it is tilted the wrong way during storage/transportation and oil gets past the rings into the combustion chamber.


----------

